# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Lara Logan: Ukraine, Bidens, Big Pharma, and more...

## WarriorRob

Lara Logan: Biden Told OSHA to Hide Info on Vaccine Side Effects


Getting insane out there :Geez:

----------

Big Dummy (09-12-2021),Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),crcook84 (04-15-2022),Kodiak (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),Physics Hunter (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021)

----------


## donttread

> Lara Logan: Biden Told OSHA to Hide Info on Vaccine Side Effects
> 
> 
> Getting insane out there



I knew they were not being forthcoming because there is so little talk of it. This thing with the teens need to be investgated immediately

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Science has little to do with it. It's all political.

----------

donttread (09-12-2021),Hillofbeans (09-12-2021),Lone Gunman (09-12-2021),phoenyx (09-12-2021),QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),Rebel Yell (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> Lara Logan: Biden Told OSHA to Hide Info on Vaccine Side Effects
> 
> 
> Getting insane out there


Great video. Before Covid arrived, I generally couldn't stand Fox news, as I'm -generally- on the left wing of the political spectrum. Now it's the only mainstream news channel where I can frequently find decent reporting regarding Covid. How the times have changed -.-

----------

QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Great video. Before Covid arrived, I generally couldn't stand Fox news, as I'm -generally- on the left wing of the political spectrum. Now it's the only mainstream news channel where I can frequently find decent reporting regarding Covid. How the times have changed -.-


From your threads and comments, you don't seem Left Wing :Thinking: maybe you're waking up to the Madness, Remember if you go Right you're always Right :Thumbsup20:  I actually only watch Tucker Carlson on FoxNews and that's Rarely. I prefer OAN :Thumbsup20:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> From your threads and comments, you don't seem Left Wing



I'm thinking basically when it comes to Covid, I'm hard right, whatever that means, lol :-p. Also fairly right on gun control too, but then Bernie Sanders was kinda liberal on it too. Honestly, I wanted Bernie to win the democratic nomination, but that didn't happen.





> maybe you're waking up to the Madness, Remember if you go Right you're always Right I actually only watch Tucker Carlson on FoxNews and that's Rarely. I prefer OAN


I prefer OAN myself, lol :-). I also like Tucker Carlson as well, but only on Covid matters. Fox News has been doubting the official Covid narrative for a while now, thank goodness at least one mainstream news source does so.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

[QUOTE=phoenyx;2857823]I'm thinking basically when it comes to Covid, I'm hard right, whatever that means, lol :-p. Also fairly right on gun control too, but then Bernie Sanders was kinda liberal on it too. Honestly, I wanted Bernie to win the democratic nomination, but that didn't happen.




I assume you do know Bernie Sanders is a Socialists right, might even go as far as calling him a Marxist.

----------


## phoenyx

[QUOTE=WarriorRob;2857826]


> I'm thinking basically when it comes to Covid, I'm hard right, whatever that means, lol :-p. Also fairly right on gun control too, but then Bernie Sanders was kinda liberal on it too. Honestly, I wanted Bernie to win the democratic nomination, but that didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you do know Bernie Sanders is a Socialists right, might even go as far as calling him a Marxist.



He called himself a democratic socialist. Big difference between a socialist and a democratic socialist I think. Here's a list of democratic socialist countries:
Democratic Socialist Countries 2021

Note that Cuba and Venezuela aren't on the list.

----------

WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

[QUOTE=phoenyx;2857835]


> He called himself a democratic socialist. Big difference between a socialist and a democratic socialist I think. Here's a list of democratic socialist countries:
> Democratic Socialist Countries 2021
> 
> Note that Cuba and Venezuela aren't on the list.


There is no difference, they are are Socialists, remember the Nazi's were Socialists as well. I think he is a Hypocrite as well, he made millions off of selling his books through Capitalism, he is an all around fraud, my opinion :Dontknow:

----------

Hillofbeans (09-12-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

Take the red pill and see reality for what it really is.

----------

QuaseMarco (09-12-2021),WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

https://twitter.com/i/status/1436756127849533443 multiple colleges chant f8*k joe biden week 2

----------

WarriorRob (09-12-2021)

----------


## WarriorRob

> https://twitter.com/i/status/1436756127849533443 multimple colleges chant f8*k joe biden week 2


Hopefully they start chanting remove Joe Biden very soon :Thumbsup20:

----------

Hillofbeans (09-12-2021)

----------


## kazenatsu

transcript for anyone who doesn't want to watch the video:

“The Occupational Safety and Health Administration or OSHA was established in the 1970s to inspect workplaces and establish standards to prevent industrial accidents. But starting this summer, the Biden administration gave OSHA a new role. Joe Biden told OSHA to start hiding information from the public to promote the COVID vaccine. Until this summer, OSHA required employers to retain records of any worker who suffered a serious side effect from the vaccine. Then in June, OSHA’s guidance suddenly changed to this quote, OSHA will not enforce federal record recording requirements that require any employers to record worker side effects from COVID-19 vaccination. That was a major change, especially since we’re still learning so much about these vaccines and their possible side effects. Just hours ago, for example, the Telegraph in Britain reported that quote, teenage boys are six times more likely to suffer from heart problems from the vaccine than be hospitalized from COVID-19. And in Israel, where more than 80% of adults are vaccinated, COVID cases are spiking. Israel now has one of the world’s highest daily infection rates. So what explains that? In his remarks to the nation, Joe Biden didn’t answer that. Instead, he put OSHA, the same agency that’s been hiding evidence of vaccine side effects, in charge of forcing millions of Americans to take the COVID vaccine. Joe Biden didn’t even bother to ask Congress. He said the new mandate is justified because COVID is a quote, emergency. Then he walked away without taking questions once again. But let’s look at the facts. On average, more than 98% of COVID-19 patients in the United States survive. That number is well over 99% for every age group, except for the very elderly, whether they’re vaccinated or not.” 

- Lara Logan

----------

phoenyx (09-13-2021),Rebel Yell (09-13-2021)

----------


## donttread

> I'm thinking basically when it comes to Covid, I'm hard right, whatever that means, lol :-p. Also fairly right on gun control too, but then Bernie Sanders was kinda liberal on it too. Honestly, I wanted Bernie to win the democratic nomination, but that didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer OAN myself, lol :-). I also like Tucker Carlson as well, but only on Covid matters. Fox News has been doubting the official Covid narrative for a while now, thank goodness at least one mainstream news source does so.



What was it that drew you to Bernie? And do you think he could fund his policy? He has a certain charm and I was pissed when the DNC cheated him in favor of the God Hilary but I'm a small government guy and believe the place of social programs is at the state level.

----------


## phoenyx

> What was it that drew you to Bernie? And do you think he could fund his policy? He has a certain charm and I was pissed when the DNC cheated him in favor of the God Hilary but I'm a small government guy and believe the place of social programs is at the state level.


Yeah, Hillary's campaign cheated him and he knew it I think. Eventually he moved on, which I think was for the best. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Bernie's campaign cheated him somehow too, but I'm not sure. In any case, yes, I think he could have funded his policies. He still has a page up on how he'd pay for it all:
How Does Bernie Pay for His Major Plans? | Bernie Sanders Official Website


Going through it, the gist of it seems to be to basically have the rich pay their fair share (top 1.8%), which apparently they're not currently doing, taxing wall street for transactions and taxing the super rich a little extra.

----------


## Freewill

Scary disgusting stuff.  Lara Logan is one pundit I trust, maybe it is the accent.

Lara Logan: Biden admin 'prepping the battlefield' for an attack on America soil - YouTube

----------

Common (09-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

Logan is 100% right.  This is the grand scheme to foment domestic terror so politicians can take full control of EVERYTHING.

----------

Common (09-18-2021),Freewill (09-18-2021),Lone Gunman (09-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> Logan is 100% right.  This is the grand scheme to foment domestic terror so politicians can take full control of EVERYTHING.


When do you think they will start the purge?

What is the ultimate goal?

----------


## Rebel Yell

I'm not sure if this is real or satire.
*U.S. will reportedly fly Haitians to Haiti beginning on Sunday amid massive migrant pileup in Del Rio, Texas*

U.S. will reportedly fly Haitians to Haiti beginning on Sunday amid massive migrant pileup in Del Rio, Texas - Crack Newz

----------

Lone Gunman (09-18-2021)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> When do you think they will start the purge?
> 
> What is the ultimate goal?


They want to turn Amerika into Brazil as far as the population goes, South Africa for the chaos, any third world shithole for the U.N. control.

----------

Freewill (09-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021)

----------


## memesofine

I saw this comment with another article I'm reading. I'll post it in a new thread. 

snip:
The New Fascist Party.
The New Forcible Overthrow Party
The New American Communist Party
_____________________________
The Communists disdain to conceal their views and aims. They openly declare that their ends can be attained only by the forcible overthrow of all existing social conditions. Let the ruling classes tremble at a Communistic revolution. The proletarians have nothing to lose but their chains. They have a world to win.
 Karl Marx

the article and comments here:

https://jonathanturley.org/2021/09/1...on-push-since-

----------

Freewill (09-18-2021),teeceetx (09-18-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Scary disgusting stuff.  Lara Logan is one pundit I trust, maybe it is the accent.
> 
> Lara Logan: Biden admin 'prepping the battlefield' for an attack on America soil - YouTube


I hope milley gives us advance notice.

----------

covfefe saved us (09-18-2021),Freewill (09-18-2021),nonsqtr (09-18-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021)

----------


## Common

> Logan is 100% right.  This is the grand scheme to foment domestic terror so politicians can take full control of EVERYTHING.


I believe that and it makes me hate GWBush and the never trumpers that gave us this total scumbag for potus

----------

Freewill (09-18-2021),Kurmugeon (09-18-2021),memesofine (09-20-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021),teeceetx (09-18-2021)

----------


## Kurmugeon

> They want to turn Amerika into Brazil as far as the population goes, South Africa for the chaos, any third world shithole for the U.N. control.


Cloward-Piven in action.  Make things so bad that Americans demand socialism.

-

----------

Frankenvoter (09-18-2021),memesofine (09-20-2021),Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021)

----------


## Freewill

How are the Haitians getting to America?  Who is paying?  As everyone knows Haiti is an island which is 1,619.75 mi (2,606.74 km) from Texas, give or take a bit.

Can't walk, can't drive, either need to take a boat or fly.

----------

memesofine (09-20-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> I believe that and it makes me hate GWBush and the never trumpers that gave us this total scumbag for potus


There is lots of hate to go around.  I get text messages all the time begging for money.  Nikki Haley sent me one and called me friend.  I sent a reply back that she wasn't my friend, she turned on my president.  I then got a private message, a boiler plate ad begging for money]

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-18-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

> When do you think they will start the purge?
> 
> What is the ultimate goal?


As soon as all the millions of unvetted illegals are settled and given benefits.  Then real and false flag events will occur, prompting a gun ban and confiscation.  Once that occurs, the population is ripe for subjugation.

The goal?  Really?  The goal is to remove our Constitutional rights and control every aspect of life.  Just like in every other Communist/Marxist society.

----------

memesofine (09-20-2021)

----------


## Kurmugeon

President Trump is the only politician I'd even consider giving any money to, but, I'm behind on my bills already.

I need a new windshield, tires, alignment, side airbag, hatchback, oil change, Heater for the house, oven, air conditioner, and I desperately need to replace this 11 years old computer.

I need several sets of flame retardant pants and shirts for my new job, and a bad tooth fixed.

I think all sides are going to find common people not making political donations for years after the covid shutdown.

-

----------


## WarriorRob

I like lara Logan :Thumbsup20:  On a side note wasn't Ed Henry charged with sexual assault or something, yet he is still on TV :Thinking: 



KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

----------

crcook84 (04-04-2022),Lone Gunman (03-17-2022),old dog (03-17-2022),OldSchool (03-18-2022),phoenyx (03-18-2022),QuaseMarco (03-17-2022)

----------


## old dog

Lara Logan is a REAL journalist.

----------

donttread (03-17-2022),Lone Gunman (03-17-2022),QuaseMarco (03-17-2022),WarriorRob (03-17-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Lara Logan is a REAL journalist.


She was throwing truth bombs everywhere in that video :Thumbsup20:

----------

Lone Gunman (03-17-2022),QuaseMarco (03-17-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

The guy is Ed Henry from Fox News they canned for alleged sexual misconduct I think it was.

----------

Lone Gunman (03-17-2022),potlatch (03-18-2022),WarriorRob (03-17-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Lara Logan is a REAL journalist.


She is absolutely the real thing..... has alot of knowledge...... covered wars for 35 years.
 Looks at all the points ....  the history .... sees what has led up to where we are.

Knows about all the corruption..... 

Does not get intimidated..... drops bomb after bomb.

----------

WarriorRob (03-17-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Lara is tough as nails, and does her best to dig down to the truth.
I just don't get how Ukraine is the the key to stopping globalism.

I would like to distill this a little and draw out the key thesis.

Fact: Russia invades militarily inferior Ukraine, and fires indiscriminately at everything including city housing, and Nuke facilities.

Is he:
A) A bad guy trying to put the USSR back together for his own power hungry needs.
or
B) A frustrated non-Globalist trying in a small way to fight back against the NWO?

If Putin has an ounce of good in him he is hiding it well.

----------


## Trinnity

It looks like a shit sandwich to me.



Deep state monkey business led to this.

----------

WarriorRob (03-18-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> It looks like a shit sandwich to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Deep state monkey business led to this.



That it is.

And because I have learned, the hard way, that I need to repeat myself.

*There are no good guys here. * 

Putin wants to put the band back together.
And he is running Stalin's playbook.
Ukraine is a western supported Kleptocracy.
However, the peasant farmers in Ukraine feed a significant portion of the world, replace them at peril.
Putin is a voice against the Globalists, or more realistically probably angling for the best result for his rice bowl. 
NATO is a paper tiger ruled by a bunch of people that only care if they win, dominated by few dominant nations bent on Globalism.
This whole damn thing is like a made for TV movie except that Putin is playing a losing game, and threatening to play it for keeps.

----------

Canadianeye (03-18-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Anyone reading this, that video in post is not to be missed. 

WOW

----------

WarriorRob (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

We have been lied to in epic proportion.  Some of us knew this and have been saying it for years.  Others simply won't listen.

This is definitely a video full of truth bombs.

----------

Trinnity (03-18-2022),WarriorRob (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

Do any of you scan the stories on BitChute or Rumble?  I noticed this morning that the stunning and informational  Ed Henry interview of Lara Logan was from BitChute.  I scan BitChute and Rumble every day and have come to know which sources are trustworthy and which may not be so trustworthy.  It takes only a few  minutes of listening to realize what kind of source it is.

There are a few words that need to be said about these maligned news sources, so let me say them now.  Most of us (sadly, not all of us) realized long ago that the mainstream media tells us what they want us to hear.  That's called "propaganda" and the MSM is very good at giving us that.  For some, that's enough.  If something is stated on  a news channel or on Network News........it must be true.

For others of us...... it's not enough to be told outright lies (as CNN has been proven to tell) for us to believe and go on our merry ways.  We are willing to research and try to ferret out truth wherever we can find it.  That's where BitChute, Rumble, and other sources like that come into play.

BitChute is true free speech.  And, of course, free speech attracts those with the crazy theories and philosophies to it.  It also contains some real and solid news for those adept at discerning the difference between tin-hat theories and reality.  

There are also some characters on BitChute who are a little out there in their personal thoughts and beliefs, but they are in positions to gain nuggets of real  information. It's hard to listen to them, but those bits of information are valuable.

All of us have limited time and capacity for researching and sifting out real news from false news.  These side sources aren't for everyone, but one would think that anyone who really wants to learn the truth would welcome it no matter where it comes from and would be thankful for any brave souls who can dig through the trashy pile that is BitChute or Rumble to find truth that is simply not available on our "respected" (but lying) normal news programs.  It's sad to see people scoff at or mock anyone who might get information from BitChute or Rumble. 

As our nation and world seems to be crumbling, we need, more than ever before, to find what is really going on around us.  The Lara Logan interview ......that came off of BitChute ...  is one such invaluable piece of important information we need to have.

----------

El Guapo (03-18-2022),JMWinPR (03-18-2022),Karl (03-18-2022),Kodiak (03-18-2022),Lone Gunman (03-18-2022),Milt (03-18-2022),Northern Rivers (03-18-2022),QuaseMarco (03-18-2022)

----------


## Milt

I think Lara Logan is better than most reporters.  

That was an interesting video and I’d have to go verify what she said is true.   She’s in the bucket of news so regardless the claims made have to be verified if they can be.

I find it hard to trust and media news.

----------


## QuaseMarco

The left and the RINO/Uniparty love to denigrate BitChute...... but it is a free and open posting place. 
Sure there will be some crazy videos there but you can also find uncensored information that is invaluable.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022),Lone Gunman (03-18-2022)

----------


## Milt

Great post Jen.  

Any news source or person should have their views or what they are saying challenged.  We have lost that.

Free speech is a wonderful thing but provides us a lot of opportunity to see crazy first hand.   I appreciate BitChute and Rumble.  Just hard to sift through the junk to get to that one real piece.

But id rather have that than facebrag, Twinker, or Youidiot censor and only show me what their view of the truth is.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022),QuaseMarco (03-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

People who utter the word 'bitchute' the way progs use the word 'racist' to discount an opinion clearly have no idea what it is, or why it exists.
 No concept of what freedom of information/speech entails at all.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022),QuaseMarco (03-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Sounds like a good site.  I want to decide for myself if something is true or not, not some tech geek decide for me.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022),QuaseMarco (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> Great post Jen.  
> 
> Any news source or person should have their views or what they are saying challenged.  We have lost that.
> 
> Free speech is a wonderful thing but provides us a lot of opportunity to see crazy first hand.   I appreciate BitChute and Rumble.  Just hard to sift through the junk to get to that one real piece.
> 
> But id rather have that than facebrag, Twinker, or Youidiot censor and only show me what their view of the truth is.


It's very hard to sift through the craziness of BitChute, and rarely do I actually listen to most of the videos there.  But if someone I trust ... or sort of trust...  is there, I appreciate it.  

You Tube has banned quite a few voices we need to hear.  And, oh, by the way.... there is a lot of crazy on You Tube also.  Crazy is everywhere these days.

----------


## Jen

> People who utter the word 'bitchute' the way progs use the word 'racist' to discount an opinion clearly have no idea what it is, or why it exists.
>  No concept of what freedom of information/speech entails at all.


Those sites ....  BitChute, Rumble, etc.... are where people go when mainstream media has banned them because they don't post what the Leftist narrative demands.

----------


## Jen

> Sounds like a good site.  I want to decide for myself if something is true or not, not some tech geek decide for me.


It's not easy anywhere.  Truth is getting harder and harder to find these days.

----------

Kodiak (03-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> It's not easy anywhere.  Truth is getting harder and harder to find these days.


No doubt.  Just look at the multi-page arguments in here over what is and what is not propaganda with the war in Ukraine.  It has everyone at each others throats.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> No doubt.  Just look at the multi-page arguments in here over what is and what is not propaganda with the war in Ukraine.  It has everyone at each others throats.


That's why it's wise just to watch, find as much information as possible, and hope the Biden Regime doesn't do something stupid. Finding information might require a source that's not mainstream. That's okay because mainstream lies.

----------

Kodiak (03-18-2022)

----------


## potlatch

The other day I posted an article - " Hong Kong Morgues Overflow Covid Wave" which caused a lot of rebuttal about "It's China, they lie"! It so happens that there is a 'rise' in an omicron 'sub-variant' of the virus in Western Europe and Asia too. 

----So I made the remark "they like bitchute better" and that seemed to cause some butt-hurt. In my defense I'll state that I've been posting on political forums for almost 21 years now, probably longer than most of you and watched the growth of Alex Jones conspiracy lies through the years. He is now a multi millionaire....and is connected with many of the sites on bitchute. But you have to read to find that out....

----Following Trumps election, bitchute was founded in 2017 by Ray Vahey as a counter site to the MSM and U-tube and as it grew it became known as a conspiracy hate site because it allows most anything to be posted there. There are a lot of anti semitic sites there and sites from the 'dark web'. Many of them are pulling in big money on Health foods and nutrients.

----I am not a RINO, I'm conservative and 'I clearly have an idea why the 'hate' exists'. Hate breeds hate like bunny rabbits. Above all I believe in freedom to express my opinion and that's what I'm doing. 

----I read - for hours, and that's what I did before I posted this. Go to Google and search for *"What is bitchute"* and read through the first three pages as I did.  And @Jen, this is not directed at you!

----------

Jen (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> The other day I posted an article - " Hong Kong Morgues Overflow Covid Wave" which caused a lot of rebuttal about "It's China, they lie"! It so happens that there is a 'rise' in an omicron 'sub-variant' of the virus in Western Europe and Asia too. 
> 
> ----So I made the remark "they like bitchute better" and that seemed to cause some butt-hurt. In my defense I'll state that I've been posting on political forums for almost 21 years now, probably longer than most of you and watched the growth of Alex Jones conspiracy lies through the years. He is now a multi millionaire....and is connected with many of the sites on bitchute. But you have to read to find that out....
> 
> ----Following Trumps election, bitchute was founded in 2017 by Ray Vahey as a counter site to the MSM and U-tube and as it grew it became known as a conspiracy hate site because it allows most anything to be posted there. There are a lot of anti semitic sites there and sites from the 'dark web'. Many of them are pulling in big money on Health foods and nutrients.
> 
> ----I am not a RINO, I'm conservative and 'I clearly have an idea why the 'hate' exists'. Hate breeds hate like bunny rabbits. Above all I believe in freedom to express my opinion and that's what I'm doing. 
> 
> ----I read - for hours, and that's what I did before I posted this. Go to Google and search for *"What is bitchute"* and read through the first three pages as I did.  And @Jen, this is not directed at you!


No worries, @potlatch.  I'm not taking it personally. I value your opinion and I'm glad you researched and posted this here.  It's very much appreciated.

It's a sad time when, in our country, the mainstream media is so full of lies that we have to go to sites that attract bad stuff because they are not censored like the MSM is censored.  It's not easy to learn who is bad and who is good by listening to some of the junk on the alternative sites.  

Unfortunately, some of the people we might need to listen to have been censored and banned from mainstream sites.  Trump was banned on Facebook and Twitter.  When mainstream bans truth..........that truth needs to go somewhere.  BitChute is one of the places it goes.  

I feel like I am rummaging through a trash pile when I look at BitChute.  Sometimes it depresses me so much that I just can't do it anymore.  But I am not going to believe a lie just because it's allowed on MSM.  And I always pray for discernment ...  a little feel in my gut that tells me certain information is not right.  I have posted some of that "maybe not right" information in hopes that one of the trusted people here will either say "nope. not right" or..........."maybe"............  to help me along.  

I am seeking truth.  That's all I want.  I will continue to seek it wherever I feel I must, and if I'm not sure if something is quite right, I have enough trust in the people of this board to post it here and expect honesty from those who respond.  

I hope you didn't take my BitChute post here as being directed at you either, @potlatch.  I listened to the Ed Henry video early this morning that had some very interesting and valuable  information in it. It came from BitChute.  I remembered that there were some here who said they had never heard of BitChute and others who don't like BC..... so I thought I would give my point of view there.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Do any of you scan the stories on BitChute or Rumble?  I noticed this morning that the stunning and informational  Ed Henry interview of Lara Logan was from BitChute.  I scan BitChute and Rumble every day and have come to know which sources are trustworthy and which may not be so trustworthy.  It takes only a few  minutes of listening to realize what kind of source it is.
> 
> There are a few words that need to be said about these maligned news sources, so let me say them now.  Most of us (sadly, not all of us) realized long ago that the mainstream media tells us what they want us to hear.  That's called "propaganda" and the MSM is very good at giving us that.  For some, that's enough.  If something is stated on  a news channel or on Network News........it must be true.
> 
> For others of us...... it's not enough to be told outright lies (as CNN has been proven to tell) for us to believe and go on our merry ways.  We are willing to research and try to ferret out truth wherever we can find it.  That's where BitChute, Rumble, and other sources like that come into play.
> 
> BitChute is true free speech.  And, of course, free speech attracts those with the crazy theories and philosophies to it.  It also contains some real and solid news for those adept at discerning the difference between tin-hat theories and reality.  
> 
> There are also some characters on BitChute who are a little out there in their personal thoughts and beliefs, but they are in positions to gain nuggets of real  information. It's hard to listen to them, but those bits of information are valuable.
> ...


Show me a couple bitchute stories that were presented here that said negative things about the Covid vaccines that wasn't swallowed whole, hook, line, and sinker in the COVID subforum.

----------


## Jen

> The other day I posted an article - " Hong Kong Morgues Overflow Covid Wave" which caused a lot of rebuttal about "It's China, they lie"! It so happens that there is a 'rise' in an omicron 'sub-variant' of the virus in Western Europe and Asia too. 
> 
> ----So I made the remark "they like bitchute better" and that seemed to cause some butt-hurt. In my defense I'll state that I've been posting on political forums for almost 21 years now, probably longer than most of you and watched the growth of Alex Jones conspiracy lies through the years. He is now a multi millionaire....and is connected with many of the sites on bitchute. But you have to read to find that out....
> 
> ----Following Trumps election, bitchute was founded in 2017 by Ray Vahey as a counter site to the MSM and U-tube and as it grew it became known as a conspiracy hate site because it allows most anything to be posted there. There are a lot of anti semitic sites there and sites from the 'dark web'. Many of them are pulling in big money on Health foods and nutrients.
> 
> ----I am not a RINO, I'm conservative and 'I clearly have an idea why the 'hate' exists'. Hate breeds hate like bunny rabbits. Above all I believe in freedom to express my opinion and that's what I'm doing. 
> 
> ----I read - for hours, and that's what I did before I posted this. Go to Google and search for *"What is bitchute"* and read through the first three pages as I did.  And @Jen, this is not directed at you!


Side note for you, @potlatch.  I have never watched Alex Jones or listened to him.  That's one of the ones I avoid.  There are others I listened to but tend to avoid now:  Charlie Ward and Simon Parkes.  Both are charming and silver-tongued, but their message is off, so if I listen, I do it knowing there might be nuggets of truth there but it is surrounded by ......junk.  Not worth my time.

Again.  I appreciate your wisdom and research.  You are one of the posters here whose opinion I value.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> Show me a couple bitchute stories that were presented here that said negative things about the Covid vaccines that wasn't swallowed whole, hook, line, and sinker in the COVID subforum.


Nah.  You can do your own research on that.  

I get your point though.  Each and every one of us has to decide what we will believe and what we won't believe.  Inevitably, some of us choose to believe things that are wrong.   :Dontknow: 

What I try to do is throw information into the fray so that no one will get in a little rut and buy / believe everything that shows up there.  If my MIL (RIP) saw something on "Network News".........she believed it totally.  No questions asked.  Network News wouldn't lie.  There are people like that.  Nothing we can do about it.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Nah.  You can do your own research on that.  
> 
> I get your point though.  Each and every one of us has to decide what we will believe and what we won't believe.  Inevitably, some of us choose to believe things that are wrong.  
> 
> What I try to do is throw information into the fray so that no one will get in a little rut and buy / believe everything that shows up there.  I*f my MIL (RIP) saw something on "Network News".........she believed it totally.  No questions asked. * Network News wouldn't lie.  There are people like that.  Nothing we can do about it.


And likewise we have people here that will do the same with BitChute.... just as gullible as your MIL.And then "debate" was off the table.  If you showed any evidence that the story was flawed..... FAUCI LOVER BIG PHARMA LOVER VAXHOLE BIDEN LOVER TROLL....

So I don't know why you think you need to defend Bitchute. It has defenders in spades here.

----------


## potlatch

> No worries, @potlatch.  I'm not taking it personally. I value your opinion and I'm glad you researched and posted this here.  It's very much appreciated.
> 
> It's a sad time when, in our country, the mainstream media is so full of lies that we have to go to sites that attract bad stuff because they are not censored like the MSM is censored.  It's not easy to learn who is bad and who is good by listening to some of the junk on the alternative sites.  
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the people we might need to listen to have been censored and banned from mainstream sites.  Trump was banned on Facebook and Twitter.  When mainstream bans truth..........that truth needs to go somewhere.  BitChute is one of the places it goes.  
> 
> I feel like I am rummaging through a trash pile when I look at BitChute.  Sometimes it depresses me so much that I just can't do it anymore.  But I am not going to believe a lie just because it's allowed on MSM.  And I always pray for discernment ...  a little feel in my gut that tells me certain information is not right.  I have posted some of that "maybe not right" information in hopes that one of the trusted people here will either say "nope. not right" or..........."maybe"............  to help me along.  
> 
> I am seeking truth.  That's all I want.  I will continue to seek it wherever I feel I must, and if I'm not sure if something is quite right, I have enough trust in the people of this board to post it here and expect honesty from those who respond.  
> ...


Thank you! After what happened to me the other day I just felt a need to explain myself and the Title of this thread gave me the opportunity to do that - even though few of those will probably see it. It was mostly the covid threads that brought my ire but I won't say more about it. I could be wrong but think bitchute is now banned on facebook, along with you-tube.  :Dontknow:   Just looked it up and it is the bitchute video 'Plandemic' that is banned almost everywhere.

----------


## potlatch

> Side note for you, @potlatch.  I have never watched Alex Jones or listened to him.  That's one of the ones I avoid.  There are others I listened to but tend to avoid now:  Charlie Ward and Simon Parkes.  Both are charming and silver-tongued, but their message is off, so if I listen, I do it knowing there might be nuggets of truth there but it is surrounded by ......junk.  Not worth my time.
> 
> Again.  I appreciate your wisdom and research.  You are one of the posters here whose opinion I value.


Thank you again. You know I research.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Jen (03-18-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> That was an interesting video and I’d have to go verify what she said is true.


It is. I've read other  sources and her cred is massive.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022),WarriorRob (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> Thank you! After what happened to me the other day I just felt a need to explain myself and the Title of this thread gave me the opportunity to do that - even though few of those will probably see it. It was mostly the covid threads that brought my ire but I won't say more about it. I could be wrong but think bitchute is now banned on facebook, along with you-tube.   Just looked it up and it is the bitchute video 'Plandemic' that is banned almost everywhere.


At this point I avoid articles about the vaccine. Scare tactics are used on both sides and I don't need that.  Some people needed to take the vax, others probably didn't. My gripe is that we've been forced to do something that should be a personal choice. I haven't seen the video "Plandemic"...  or if it's an old video, maybe I saw it a couple of years ago and forgot.

Facebook and YouTube have both banned a lot of things that shouldn't have been banned.  Facebook has gone overboard banning .... it is not a place of free speech.  That's why I only do kitties and puppies and flowers on Facebook.  If they ban me for that... I'm gone.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2022)

----------


## Jen

> And likewise we have people here that will do the same with BitChute.... just as gullible as your MIL.And then "debate" was off the table.  If you showed any evidence that the story was flawed..... FAUCI LOVER BIG PHARMA LOVER VAXHOLE BIDEN LOVER TROLL....
> 
> So I don't know why you think you need to defend Bitchute. It has defenders in spades here.


 It was just a post with my opinion, @Call_me_Ishmael.  Isn't that what we do here?   :Dontknow:

----------


## potlatch

> At this point I avoid articles about the vaccine. Scare tactics are used on both sides and I don't need that.  Some people needed to take the vax, others probably didn't. My gripe is that we've been forced to do something that should be a personal choice. I haven't seen the video "Plandemic"...  or if it's an old video, maybe I saw it a couple of years ago and forgot.
> 
> Facebook and YouTube have both banned a lot of things that shouldn't have been banned.  Facebook has gone overboard banning .... it is not a place of free speech.  That's why I only do kitties and puppies and flowers on Facebook.  If they ban me for that... I'm gone.


I think the continuing vaccine posts has caused a lot of stress in people. And then the name calling went overboard when most of us never called the anti vaxers names. They seemed to hunt for the most horrible stuff they could dredge up and 'if' you researched on it you would see all the "maybe, seems to be, could be's, etc in the articles.   :Geez: 

----I only have one person on Facebook who posts things I don't like and I avoid his posts. I haven't been there in at least a month now. My friends are my family, relatives from far away and my own family so it's like yours with a lot of news and talk.  :Smile:

----------

Jen (03-18-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> It was just a post with my opinion, @Call_me_Ishmael.  Isn't that what we do here?


Yep. Sorry for asking the question.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> Anyone reading this, that video in post is not to be missed. 
> 
> WOW


She was on fire for sure, but nothing is surprising these days.

----------

WarriorRob (03-18-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> It's very hard to sift through the craziness of BitChute, and rarely do I actually listen to most of the videos there.  But if someone I trust ... or sort of trust...  is there, I appreciate it.  
> 
> You Tube has banned quite a few voices we need to hear.  And, oh, by the way.... there is a lot of crazy on You Tube also.  Crazy is everywhere these days.


 Never been to BitChute,  never heard of Rumble.  I Thought it was BITCHute where people went to bitch!  :Smile:   Probably won't check either.  My bullshit tolerance is quite low.

----------


## Jen

> Never been to BitChute,  never heard of Rumble.  I Thought it was BITCHute where people went to bitch!   Probably won't check either.  My bullshit tolerance is quite low.


I'm the curious type. I want to see what Facebook has forbidden its viewers from seeing.  

BitChute and Rumble aren't that scary ........unless you go into some of those sites claiming there are aliens.......but you can see the titles before you click to view, so it's safe enough.

----------


## Trinnity

Now I'm more sure than ever about what's really going on. It's complicated. I think Ukraine wants to be part of Europe. In the end they'll make a deal. Putin gets some pieces of Ukraine he wanted. 

It's a darn shame people like Brennan, Clapper, Kerry, et al are playing wicked power games that are destroying innocent people. This is what evil looks like.

----------

Jen (03-18-2022),WarriorRob (03-18-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm the curious type. I want to see what Facebook has forbidden its viewers from seeing.  
> 
> BitChute and Rumble aren't that scary ........unless you go into some of those sites claiming there are aliens.......but you can see the titles before you click to view, so it's safe enough.


Scary?  Never entered my mind.  Boring is why I pass on facebook, twitter, etc.  The internet is massively boring, that's why I do here, travel and cooking sites.  And that is all the time I have to waste.  Otherwise I'm busy living.

----------


## Kodiak

> Now I'm more sure than ever about what's really going on. It's complicated. I think Ukraine wants to be part of Europe. In the end they'll make a deal. Putin gets some pieces of Ukraine he wanted. 
> 
> It's a darn shame people like Brennan, Clapper, Kerry, et al are playing wicked power games that are destroying innocent people. This is what evil looks like.


Meanwhile the country gets blown to pieces and millions of innocents are homeless.  Sad.

----------


## WarriorRob

A true Journalist Lara Logan. I never heard of Cowboy logic :Thinking: Good interview though, she speaks the truth for a change :Thumbsup20:  not to sure about the rest of the video, you decide :Thinking: but first part was good.



UKRAINE IS THE CAPITAL OF EVIL

----------

crcook84 (03-21-2022),Quark (03-20-2022)

----------


## Jen

> A true Journalist Lara Logan. I never heard of Cowboy logicGood interview though, she speaks the truth for a change not to sure about the rest of the video, you decidebut first part was good.
> 
> 
> 
> UKRAINE IS THE CAPITAL OF EVIL


Lara Logan is one of the reasons I scan BitChute.  Real news won't be found on the major networks although Tucker Carlson has had Lara Logan on his show.

The problem is that "truth" is just talk.  There should have been results before Biden was inaugurated.  Talk gets us nowhere because it doesn't stop the corruption and fraud perpetuated by the Elite/ Left.

----------

Freewill (03-20-2022),Physics Hunter (03-21-2022),Quark (03-20-2022),WarriorRob (03-21-2022)

----------


## Freewill

Although I do think her to be one of the best journalists.  I think we need to be careful saying something is true just because we agree with what was said.

For example, saying Biden is corrupt may or may not be true, but just because we think that he is we should not accept it as fact.  BUT if it is shown that Biden was getting 10 percent of Hunter kickbacks, then we can form our own conclusion based on evidence.  Which I hope that we all are doing.

----------


## Quark

> A true Journalist Lara Logan. I never heard of Cowboy logicGood interview though, she speaks the truth for a change not to sure about the rest of the video, you decidebut first part was good.
> 
> 
> 
> UKRAINE IS THE CAPITAL OF EVIL


Cowboy logic is like Blue Collar Logic.

She's right. I keep saying like COVID the truth will work it's way out eventually and we will find that Putin is right.

----------

WarriorRob (03-21-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Although I do think her to be one of the best journalists.  I think we need to be careful saying something is true just because we agree with what was said.
> 
> For example, saying Biden is corrupt may or may not be true, but just because we think that he is we should not accept it as fact.  BUT if it is shown that Biden was getting 10 percent of Hunter kickbacks, then we can form our own conclusion based on evidence.  Which I hope that we all are doing.


Biden is an idiot and criminal and that is a fact.

----------

Dan40 (03-25-2022),East of the Beast (03-20-2022),NRAforlife (03-20-2022),WarriorRob (03-21-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Cowboy Logic

There's a great American hero, we all look up to
When the times are hard and the chips are down
He knows just what to do
Now a cowboy's got a set of rules that he lives by day to day
If you ask for his advice, he'll more than likely say
If it's a fence, mend it, if it's a dollar bill, spend it
Before if burns a hole down in them jeans
It it's a load, truck it, if it's a punch, duck it
If she's a lady, treat her like a queen
That's cowboy logic, every cowboy's got it
It's in the way he lives his life and the songs he sings
That's cowboy logic, every cowboy's got it
He's got a simple solution to just about anything
If it's a job, do it, put your back in to it
'Cause a little bit of dirt's gonna wash off in the rain
If it's a horse, ride it, if it hurts, hide it
Dust yourself off and get back on again
That's cowboy logic, every cowboy's got it
It's in the way he lives his life and the songs he sings
That's cowboy logic, every cowboy's got it
He's got a simple solution to just about anything
An old cowboy and a young buckaroo were workin', ridin' fence
The old hand was testin' the kid on his skills and common sense
He said, "Son, if you seen three men in a pick-up"
"Dressed alike from boot to hat?
"Could you tell which one was the real cowboy just from where he sat?"
The kid scratched his head awhile and then he said
"Well, there just ain't no way to know"
The old hand grinned and then he said
"Kid, you've still got a ways to go":
"The real cowboy's the one in the middle"
"He ain't there just by fate"
"'Cause first he don't have to drive"
"And then he don't have to mess with the gate"
That's cowboy logic, every cowboy's got it
It's in the way he lives his life and the songs he sings
That's cowboy logic, every cowboy's got it
He's got a simple solution to just about anything
He's got a simple solution to just about anything

----------

Quark (03-20-2022),WarriorRob (03-21-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> Although I do think her to be one of the best journalists.  I think we need to be careful saying something is true just because we agree with what was said.
> 
> For example, saying Biden is corrupt may or may not be true, but just because we think that he is we should not accept it as fact.  BUT if it is shown that Biden was getting 10 percent of Hunter kickbacks, then we can form our own conclusion based on evidence.  Which I hope that we all are doing.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Cowboy logic is like Blue Collar Logic.
> 
> She's right. I keep saying like COVID the truth will work it's way out eventually and we will find that Putin is right.



Putin's shit army continues to shell civilian housing and supposedly shelters.

I will say it again...

There are no good guys in this shitfest.  NONE!

I tend to side with common people that pick up AKs to defend their homes against armor.
It ain't about nations, or Globalism, it's about would be oppressors and common people.

I like Lara, and make no mistake that she has been to the shit!
However, until she details facts that lead her to what she is pushing, I'm not buying.
This crapfest in the media is 90% lies and 9% misdirection.

----------

Earl (03-21-2022)

----------


## crcook84

> Putin's shit army continues to shell civilian housing and supposedly shelters.
> 
> I will say it again...
> 
> There are no good guys in this shitfest.  NONE!
> 
> I tend to side with common people that pick up AKs to defend their homes against armor.
> It ain't about nations, or Globalism, it's about would be oppressors and common people.
> 
> ...


When Ukraine tried to claim Mariupol Hospital as an innocent victim in Putin's "genocide" when Mariupol is clearly in Donetsk, that's when I lost any faith in Ukraine's truth telling. Ukraine never cared about Donetsk. If they did, they wouldn't have been shelling Donetsk or Luhansk for the past 7 years (2014-2021) and causing the deaths of 14,000 civilians. As far as I'm concerned, the Russian army destroyed a hospital being occupied by the Ukraine army.

----------

Authentic (03-21-2022),Mr. Claws (03-21-2022)

----------


## msc

> Although I do think her to be one of the best journalists.  I think we need to be careful saying something is true just because we agree with what was said.
> 
> For example, saying Biden is corrupt may or may not be true, but just because we think that he is we should not accept it as fact.  BUT if it is shown that Biden was getting 10 percent of Hunter kickbacks, then we can form our own conclusion based on evidence.  Which I hope that we all are doing.


I have heard similar things before regarding selling babies for sex and satanic rituals.  Can't lie, It seemed too crazy to consider.  I don't discount that there are sicko's out there that may do this, but just can't buy into a mass organized ring within government officials.  Then again, as per a holocaust survivor, she and many didn't buy into the insane conspiracy theory that jews were being round up by Hitler and the Nazi's.  So... who knows?  IMO, it's a decent idea to listen to this stuff and just bank the information.  The more I hear, from seemingly reputable sources, the more I consider the possibility.  But still just banking the info.  So far, only some voices saying it, and I don't particularly trust anyone.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Sorry for the link to this short 4:33 minute video. I didn't know where else to get it.

The truth Lara speaks about the Ukraine is explosive. 

I'm sure most of us have listened to her before but this is truly something.

https://gab.com/FRANKQUOTES/posts/108011433483636703



*LARA LOGAN:* "There was a reason that man was escorted from the White house at the end of that THEATRICAL trial, that was meant to stop any journalist from looking at Ukraine️,  any further...

They put John Solomon's head on a stake, they tried to roast him because he was right—because what he was reporting was true...

Now they're covering their own tracks in Ukraine, not just hiding the EVIDENCE of John Kerry’s son, Biden's son, Nancy Pelosi’s son, Mitt Romney’s son, by the way, who is as disgusting as the rest of them!"

----------

Big Bird (03-25-2022),Camp (03-25-2022),dinosaur (03-25-2022),East of the Beast (03-25-2022),Foghorn (03-25-2022),Freewill (03-25-2022),Knightkore (03-25-2022),Kodiak (03-25-2022),Lone Gunman (03-25-2022),Mr. Claws (03-25-2022),teeceetx (03-25-2022),Thom Paine (03-25-2022),UKSmartypants (03-25-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

Fox had 4 of the best, Carter, Solomon, Hemingway, and Logan.  They lost Solomon, don't give Logan the time she deserves, and Carter and Hemingway get a guest blurb now and then, rather that full on in-depth reporting.  Fox blew it, is blowing it.  Failure to effectively recognize and use what resources you have is piss poor leadership.

edit:  I see Fox no longer lists Logan as a contributor either.  Mrs dinosaur was listening to her on fire last night, I thought she was on Fox, but I guess not.

----------

Camp (03-25-2022),Foghorn (03-25-2022),Knightkore (03-25-2022),Kodiak (03-25-2022),Lone Gunman (03-25-2022),QuaseMarco (03-25-2022),teeceetx (03-25-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Interesting

----------

Knightkore (03-25-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

I wondered what happened to Solomon. I liked the guy. Should have known a guy who isn't afraid to speak the truth instead of the approved narrative gets muzzled.....Lara better watch her back.

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022),Foghorn (03-25-2022),Knightkore (03-25-2022),Lone Gunman (03-25-2022),teeceetx (03-25-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> Sorry for the link to this short 4:33 minute video. I didn't know where else to get it.
> 
> The truth Lara speaks about the Ukraine is explosive. 
> 
> I'm sure most of us have listened to her before but this is truly something.
> 
> https://gab.com/FRANKQUOTES/posts/108011433483636703
> 
> 
> ...


I see Mollie Hemingway on segments of the various Fox talking heads quite often.  Here's a thought, everything she says on TV is in one of her books.  


Lara Logan apparently had a problem with her facts or at least she was accused of not being factual: CBS correspondent Lara Logan has been ordered to take a leave of absence after an internal review found her discredited "60 Minutes" segment on the Benghazi consulate attack was poorly vetted, the network said in a memo to staff. 


The network also asked Logan's producer, Max McClellan, to take a leave of absence.*Lara Logan placed on leave over discredited '60 Minutes ...*
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/lara-logan-placed-leave-over-discredited-60-




EVERYTHING we are being told by EVERYONE needs questioned, even what I just posted.

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022),Foghorn (03-25-2022),Knightkore (03-25-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

Smoking hot all way around

----------

Camp (03-25-2022),Foghorn (03-25-2022),QuaseMarco (03-25-2022),teeceetx (03-25-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

John Solomon has his own news site:

Just The News

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022),East of the Beast (03-25-2022),Knightkore (03-25-2022),Lone Gunman (03-25-2022),QuaseMarco (03-25-2022),teeceetx (03-25-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

> John Solomon has his own news site:
> 
> Just The News


I didn't know that...Thanks.I'll make sure and check it out

----------

Knightkore (03-25-2022),MisterVeritis (03-25-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

If Lara Logan told me there was green cheese on the moon I'd be more inclined to believe her than not.

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022),East of the Beast (03-25-2022),Lone Gunman (03-25-2022),QuaseMarco (03-25-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

I have seen her and Soloman on Newsmax, but not often.

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

CBS concerned about facts, that's rich.  They probably didnt like her facts.

----------

Foghorn (03-25-2022),teeceetx (03-25-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I love Lara Logan's cleavage insight into what's really cleavage happening in Ukraine. The connection of the deep cleavage state with Ukraine is so obvious that cleavage Lara even mentioned it in passing as those people want to "cut *our* throats" and "enslave *us*". cleavage

cleavage

----------

Camp (03-25-2022),dinosaur (03-25-2022),old dog (03-25-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

CBS pushed Lara Logan out the door for not properly vetting a 60 minutes piece on Benghazi.  The vetting in question was over a man giving two different versions of a story and Logan only reporting one version.  This is CBS we're talking about here which is an abbreviation of CIA Bullshit.

When working at CBS she often put herself in harm's way by covering hot spots around the world.  In 2011 when Logan was in Egypt doing a story about the resignation of their president she was attacked, brutally gang raped, and only escaped with her life with the help of a group of women and some Egyptian soldiers.  This horrific attack did make the news, but just barely.

For these reasons and many others I'll always give Lara Logan the benefit of the doubt.  She is on our side and there aren't many left that have a voice to get the word out to the peeps.

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022)

----------


## Camp

I noticed the same.  A lot.

I liked the corruption connection she made with Vindman too.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I wondered what happened to Solomon. I liked the guy. Should have known a guy who isn't afraid to speak the truth instead of the approved narrative gets muzzled.....Lara better watch her back.


You can find him every day on Real America's Voice and on justthenews.com.

----------

dinosaur (03-25-2022),East of the Beast (03-25-2022)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Anyone else see a Resemblance between Lara Logan and Alfred E Neuman ( Kinda like she is his Hot Sister )

----------


## East of the Beast

> Anyone else see a Resemblance between Lara Logan and Alfred E Neuman ( Kinda like she is his Hot Sister )


You sir have have a twisted mind

----------


## Taxcutter

> Anyone else see a Resemblance between Lara Logan and Alfred E Neuman ( Kinda like she is his Hot Sister )



Taxcutter says:
Alinski at full throttle.  Schoolyard name-calling.

----------


## Trinnity

*<<<Three threads merged and thread is sticky>>>

*

----------


## Trinnity

I've put together 4 of her recent interviews and I think in mostly the right chronological order. They're very informative together. One of them is the video talked about in the OP. I think it's the second one on the media.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I noticed the same.  A lot.
> 
> I liked the corruption connection she made with Vindman too.


That was one SOB, wasn't it!

----------


## Dan40

> I'm the curious type. I want to see what Facebook has forbidden its viewers from seeing.  
> 
> BitChute and Rumble aren't that scary ........unless you go into some of those sites claiming there are aliens.......but you can see the titles before you click to view, so it's safe enough.


I forbade Facebook on day one of its existence.  It was obviously worthless.

----------


## Dan40

> Although I do think her to be one of the best journalists.  I think we need to be careful saying something is true just because we agree with what was said.
> 
> For example, saying Biden is corrupt may or may not be true, but just because we think that he is we should not accept it as fact.  BUT if it is shown that Biden was getting 10 percent of Hunter kickbacks, then we can form our own conclusion based on evidence.  Which I hope that we all are doing.


If Biden was investigated, charghed, and tried, he would be found guilty.  A criminal  trial, not an impeachment.  But he won't be investigated.

----------


## donttread

> I like lara Logan On a side note wasn't Ed Henry charged with sexual assault or something, yet he is still on TV
> 
> 
> 
> KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



I have a hard time with Bit Chute

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> I have a hard time with Bit Chute


And virtually every article about the Ukraine War... including Lara's views are available from other sources. One just needs to look for the news from other sources.

----------


## Trinnity

All the videos were on youtube.

----------

WarriorRob (03-25-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

> I have a hard time with Bit Chute


They are on Youtube but some they don't post on Youtube so I normally go to BitChute or Rumble.

----------


## crcook84

Lara Logan discusses the propaganda vs the truth about what was going on in Ukraine. So, is she now a Putin puppet as well?

----------

East of the Beast (04-03-2022),foggy (04-03-2022),old dog (04-03-2022),Quark (04-03-2022),WarriorRob (04-03-2022)

----------


## Quark

Lara is right on.

I keep saying when this war is over people are going to find out they have been lied to about Ukraine just like we were lied to about COVID by the legacy propaganda media.

You know she is right any picture or video you see can be doctored to prove anything you want to prove. As a film editor back in the late sixties and early seventies I could doctor films and videos and I didn't have any of the equipment they have today so just imagine what can be done today.

----------

crcook84 (04-03-2022),East of the Beast (04-03-2022),WarriorRob (04-03-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

I think Lara logan is one of the very few real journalists left :Thumbsup20:

----------

crcook84 (04-03-2022),East of the Beast (04-03-2022),Old Navy (04-05-2022),Quark (04-03-2022)

----------


## Robert

Lara also supports Trump. She is still pissed our Ambassador to Ukraine got involved in who got elected in Ukraine. She is still angry Trump bot blamed. She is pissed at Democrats over the impeachment fiasco they conducted. In fact all the Committee in congress now is doing is trying to keep going after Trump.

She is correct to point out that Democrats brought Nazis to our country. She goes into this in a bit of detail.  She is pissed Biden threatened Ukraine who were driving into his sons corruption when he was then Vice President. Biden is scum.

----------

East of the Beast (04-03-2022),pjohns (04-03-2022)

----------


## pjohns

> You know she is right any picture or video you see can be doctored to prove anything you want to prove. As a film editor back in the late sixties and early seventies I could doctor films and videos and I didn't have any of the equipment they have today so just imagine what can be done today.


Saying that they "could" do it and asserting that they *have* done it in this instance are two different things, entirely.

Do you have any proof of the latter?

----------


## crcook84

> Saying that they "could" do it and asserting that they *have* done it in this instance are two different things, entirely.
> 
> Do you have any proof of the latter?


Do you have any proof that it's legit? Because of the amount of fakery going on on the internet, whatever amount of time it took to find a story, it'll probably take 2 or 3 times as long to verify it.

----------

Quark (04-03-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Saying that they "could" do it and asserting that they *have* done it in this instance are two different things, entirely.
> 
> Do you have any proof of the latter?


Sure do two+ years of legacy propaganda media and the national government plus Lying Fauci. I don't trust the legacy propaganda media or the national government. You can trust them if you want to but not me.

----------

crcook84 (04-03-2022)

----------


## pjohns

> Do you have any proof that it's legit? Because of the amount of fakery going on on the internet, whatever amount of time it took to find a story, it'll probably take 2 or 3 times as long to verify it.


I really do not think that it is the responsibility of the person defending the *typical* to prove that the *atypical* is not the case.  

As an example:  I cannot "prove" that an illusionist is not performing black magic.  But I really think that the shoe should be on the other foot, if someone should think that he is doing so.  

(Oh, by the way:  It was not merely "the internet" that carried the story of what has been going on in Mariupol--and other, related horrors.  It was also ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, FNC--should I go on?)

----------


## Trinnity

> Former CBS journalist Lara Logan claims she was pushed out at Fox News following controversial comments she made late last year comparing Anthony Fauci to infamous Nazi doctor Josef Mengele.
> 
> No, I was definitely pushed out, Logan said during an interview...



The Hill


It's hard to have any sympathy for any of these marauding psychopath elites. I think most all leftist leaders are deeply corrupt and maybe worse. Some of them are capable of unprovoked nuclear war, bioweapons and EMP attacks, holomodor-ism, genocide, and the extinction of the human race.

----------


## phoenyx

> The Hill
> 
> 
> It's hard to have any sympathy for any of these marauding psychopath elites. I think most all leftist leaders are deeply corrupt and maybe worse. Some of them are capable of unprovoked nuclear war, bioweapons and EMP attacks, holomodor-ism, genocide, and the extinction of the human race.


I think you're too hard on the left- some are good people. Unfortunately, the left generally seems particularly blind to the possibility that the government could be harmful, but there are some good examples, such as Robert F. Kennedy. I think you'd agree that he has some relevant things to say concerning Anthony Fauci and co:

The Real Anthony Fauci: Bill Gates, Big Pharma, and the Global War on Democracy and Public Health (Children’s Health Defense) | amazon.com

----------

